# Pocket carry



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what gun would you choose to have in your pants pocket for a CCW?
several options but I want to know what members think they would carry


----------



## SWIll (Apr 7, 2012)

For the pocket, a j-frame sized revolver in .38 special.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Beretta Nano. No safety. No slide lock. Nothing to snag. A trigger that is only pulled on purpose.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

10 round 40 cal.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

In my pocket I toss my Keltec 32. For me it is my BUG. I usually have either a 40 or 45 at the 4:00 position, IWB!


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

SWIll said:


> For the pocket, a j-frame sized revolver in .38 special.


That's what I have. Hammerless, 5 shot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I pocket carry my M&P Shield every day. Great gun!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Ruger LCP 380


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Same one I've carried daily for over ten years: Smith 640 .38 Special +P.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

S&W 642 in a GALCO PRO 158 holster.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

If I am going to pocket carry, it is my S&W 638 (usually in my back pocket). When carried in a pocket, I get concerned about something unintentionally pulling the trigger and I like the fact that the little revolver has a hard trigger to pull. I have read about people carrying Glock 26s in a pocket but I wouldn't be inclined to do so as I prefer a full hard cover over the trigger guard on those.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

noway2 said:


> If I am going to pocket carry, it is my S&W 638 (usually in my back pocket). When carried in a pocket, I get concerned about something unintentionally pulling the trigger and I like the fact that the little revolver has a hard trigger to pull. I have read about people carrying Glock 26s in a pocket but I wouldn't be inclined to do so as I prefer a full hard cover over the trigger guard on those.


If I pocket carry my glock 27 I will carry unchambered. My pocket glock is sometimes a backup to a 1911. I agree with you about the trigger on the 26. Not just the pocket but all holsters .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you carry a pistol in your pocket (as differentiated from Mae West being glad to see you), it _must_ be in a pocket holster, and that holster had better cover the gun's triggerguard.

Pocket guns need protection from pocket lint. They also need protection from accidental pokes at, to, and through the sides of the pocket, any of which might reach the pistol's trigger.

If you carry a defensive pistol, and that gun is not fully loaded and ready to discharge, then that defensive pistol has the same utility as a medium-size rock. Therefore, your pocket pistol should have "one up the spout," and must be ready to fire at less than a moment's notice. If your pocket pistol is fully loaded and ready to fire, it must have a well-protected trigger-and, if it has one, a well-protected safety lever as well. Thus, your pocket pistol must reside in an appropriate holster that covers its trigger.

Until very recently, my EDC was a tiny .45 ACP semi-auto, which I carried in my pocket, in a safe and comfortable holster. The gun I carried is no longer made, but is still available at very reasonable prices, in slightly-used and almost-new conditions, on the used-gun market. I admit that I had to do both a trigger- and a ramp-polish-job on it, but even if a gunsmith does these jobs for you, the price would still be very reasonable.
So, in answer to your original question, I recommend the _AMT .45 Backup_ as an almost-ideal pocket gun. It's as small as a pistol can get, it's quite flat, it holds six shots and is quick to reload, and it is extremely effective.

However...
If you wish to carry a pocket pistol as your defensive weapon, you must first become expert (yes, _expert_) with a full-size pistol. Once you understand and can consistently apply good pistol technique, you are ready _to begin to learn_ to shoot a mini-pistol.
After that, all it takes is constant practice.

(I no longer carry a pocket .45, due to arthritis issues. I carry a medium-size .380, instead. If you wish to buy my pocket gun, you'll have to write to my widow.)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My EDC is a pocket auto from Beretta, the BU9 "Nano". I love this little gun. For a 3.07" barrel, I can shoot it very well, and I have large hands. 

Pocket carry can be slow on the draw, but the convenience is great and that adds to the "I am carrying this everywhere I go" factor.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> My EDC is a pocket auto from Beretta, the BU9 "Nano". I love this little gun. For a 3.07" barrel, I can shoot it very well, and I have large hands.
> 
> Pocket carry can be slow on the draw, but the convenience is great and that adds to the "I am carrying this everywhere I go" factor.


I'm just talking, not giving advice, lol.
If your caught off guard the pocket draw can be very slow compared to other carry options.No doubt. especially if your sitting down.just don't sit down ,lol, just kidding. But seriously.
In a different scenario, pocket carry can be the fastest draw .
If your aware of a potential situation
You can get away with putting your hand in your pocket,slipping the gun out of it's holster part way, feel for the safety and confirm the guns condition readiness.
People are always just putting their hands in their pockets. It doesn't draw suspicious attention. Put one hand in each pocket, it's very casual looking.
With your gun already positioned to draw from your pocket, this now leaves your left hand/arm free. 
To draw from another concealed carry position/option , it most likely will take the use of both hands.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

SA XDs


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> I'm just talking, not giving advice, lol.
> If your caught off guard the pocket draw can be very slow compared to other carry options.No doubt. especially if your sitting down.just don't sit down ,lol, just kidding. But seriously.
> In a different scenario, pocket carry can be the fastest draw .
> If your aware of a potential situation
> ...


You are correct. I do this all the time.:smt1099


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i carry my px4 9mm in my pocket it small but not to small


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Seriously?

PX4 is a little big for a "pocket gun"... it weighs a ton too. You must have big pockets.

At least you won't forget it's in your pocket due to the weight, width and height, lol.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Smith & Wesson Bodyguard .380


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TAPnRACK said:


> ^ Seriously?
> 
> PX4 is a little big for a "pocket gun"... it weighs a ton too. You must have big pockets.
> 
> At least you won't forget it's in your pocket due to the weight, width and height, lol.


He may have a subcompact PX4. I once pocket carried a Walther P99c... About the size of a Glock 26. In cargo pants, its not that bad


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been carrying my Kel Tec PF 9mm in my pocket in a cheap Blackhawk nylon holster and its working quite well


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

plus that on the j frame 38. The only danger is, is that you forget you are carrying it. Also carry either a couple of speed strips or the safariland reloader.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

S&W 642.

Nothing to snag on. Light-weight and reliable as a rock.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm going to start trying to carry my Beretta Nano in my pocket with a pocket holster on times when carrying IWB might not be as easy to conceal


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

schyfy said:


> I'm going to start trying to carry my Beretta Nano in my pocket with a pocket holster on times when carrying IWB might not be as easy to conceal


Manual safety is a good idea ,for pocket carrying with one in the pipe. 
Does the nano have a manual? I really have not looked much at the Nano. Been hearing decent feedback about the NANO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Manual safety is a good idea ,for pocket carrying with one in the pipe...


I've never handled a Nano, so I may be off-base with this...
If the pistol has a double-action-only (DAO) trigger, or of it has a traditional-double-action (TDA) trigger, it is safe in your pocket without the use of a safety lever..._*if* its trigger-guard is completely enclosed by your pocket holster_.

The reason for not using a DA-pistol's safety lever is that you get into action quicker and with less complication, because you can establish a full firing grip while the gun is still holstered, and out of sight in your pocket.
In this case, you would not even begin a presentation until you were facing an actual, direct threat.

Oh, yeah...sorry 'bout this...but I just gotta write it...
And remember, presenting from the pocket is fraught with pitfalls, so _you really have to practice_ the skill...endlessly.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've never handled a Nano, so I may be off-base with this...
> If the pistol has a double-action-only (DAO) trigger, or of it has a traditional-double-action (TDA) trigger, it is safe in your pocket without the use of a safety lever..._*if* its trigger-guard is completely enclosed by your pocket holster_.
> 
> The reason for not using a DA-pistol's safety lever is that you get into action quicker and with less complication, because you can establish a full firing grip while the gun is still holstered, and out of sight in your pocket.
> ...


I agree about the double action, I pocket carried for years ,a 44 bulldog revolver. Very confident n aware with it
I was assuming the Nano was striker fired. I have only viewed the Nano from a distance. I should have been specific to a striker fired in single action mode. Like a glock, uh oh , I said it.
The pocket draw is more likely to catch a snag on the way out. 
Putting your finger on the trigger inadvertently would not be good
Sometimes the way you grip the gun is determined by the size of the pocket, the size of your hand, the size of the gun.
It's never the same. Each pocket draw could be different every time .
Like you said, practice the skill.
Thank you


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the beretta NANO has become popular ,because, it 's the only gun left on the shelves.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

No manual safety but there is a long trigger pull. It's about an 8lb trigger pull. Plus the biggest safety is between your ears. I love it. Great gun no problems with it


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

schyfy said:


> No manual safety but there is a long trigger pull. It's about an 8lb trigger pull. Plus the biggest safety is between your ears. I love it. Great gun no problems with it


The safety between your ears is what it's all about!!!
EXACTLY !!
That is why I recommend a manual safety,TRUST ME. BUT IT IS Your choice my friend. Be safe!!


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ruger LCp 380


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes im sorry it is a sub px4 
mine 


this is full size


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

S&W Bodyguard .380. I pocket carry as a last option, not my favorite as with Levi jeans it is tough to get out of my pocket quickly. I keep all my usual stuff in my left pocket, as I'm a southpaw and I don't want car keys, change, etc. I carry the Smith in the right pocket, round in battery, safety on. It is going to take me 3 or 4 seconds at best to get it out, whether with my Galco Pro or a cheap Blackhawk sleeve. I like the sleeve because I can carry a flashlight and my Swiss Army knife on either side of the weapon with no rubbing or contact, the Galco is too big to fit anything else in the pocket comfortably. 

My preferred carry for this is either the sleeve or a Kydex IWB holster positioned crossdraw at about 2:00, can comfortably carry round in battery and safety off with a shirt tucked in and the weapon is quickly accessible, can be safely drawn without my finger anywhere near the trigger and is invisible as long as I wear a belt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*plp*;
There are times when accessing a pocket pistol is pretty difficult.
Carrying other items in the same pocket only complicates the issue.
Try accessing your pocket pistol while in the most awkward possible position, for instance while seated in your car, and see if it still works for you.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

when im in my truck i carry it in the safe in center console. the only time its in my pocket is when im away from my truck


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> when im in my truck i carry it in the safe in center console. the only time its in my pocket is when im away from my truck


I have tried taking my pocket gun out for easier access while driving.
Tell me how many times you've gotten out of your truck and had to walk back because you forgot your pocket gun.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never understood pocket carry.

It's always seemed to me that a real (meaning high quality, well designed) holster offers so many serious advantages over a pocket system that I never considered pocket carry.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Ruger LCP 380


+1 on Elsie


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jammersix said:


> I've never understood pocket carry.
> 
> It's always seemed to me that a real (meaning high quality, well designed) holster offers so many serious advantages over a pocket system that I never considered pocket carry.


When I go to night school, I would pocket carry. 
Pocket carry gives me the opportunity to carry more often.
I agree sitting in a vehicle with a pocket carry is a tough one.
But I could also have that pocket gun drawn out of the pocket faster then most other carry methods, at times, when in a standing position.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a Kel-Tec Sub 2000. I have real big pockets.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've never handled a Nano, so I may be off-base with this...
> If the pistol has a double-action-only (DAO) trigger, or of it has a traditional-double-action (TDA) trigger, it is safe in your pocket without the use of a safety lever..._*if* its trigger-guard is completely enclosed by your pocket holster_.
> 
> The reason for not using a DA-pistol's safety lever is that you get into action quicker and with less complication, because you can establish a full firing grip while the gun is still holstered, and out of sight in your pocket.
> ...


Steve, you are correct about "pitfalls" with pocket carry. It seems the easier ways there are for carrying a gun, also make it the most difficult to present the gun in a crisis. Crazy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> I have a Kel-Tec Sub 2000. I have real big pockets.


COOL! Commando pockets huh? Where did you find those pants, I need a pair?:mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

5.11 kilt? You can hide a lot up there.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

just woke up , put on a pair of sweat pants, threw a pocket gun in my sweats. made a cup of coffee, wrote this post. 
now i'll walk out and get the newspaper. pocket carrying, I could iwb, but the sweat pants would not support as well without a belt.
time n place + convienance, sometimes equals pocket carry in my world.
It's not for everyone I agree.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang!... Pants!... That's what I forgot!
No wonder my pocket-carry didn't work, this morning.


It's the downside to old age.
The upside is that I probably scared the heck outta lots of tourists today.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just wear the kilt and a thigh holster. When you draw you may scare them before you ever get the gun out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dang!... Pants!... That's what I forgot!
> No wonder my pocket-carry didn't work, this morning.
> 
> It's the downside to old age.
> The upside is that I probably scared the heck outta lots of tourists today.


 My wife asks " honey what do you want for Christmas "
Reply ," underwear with pockets". ??? 
Pockets on the inside? NO,NO......
POCKETS FOR MY OTHER GUN, sheesh.
My wife is very funny!!!
OH ,,POCKETS FOR THE OTHER MOUSE GUN.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"...a pocket for the other mouse gun!" :anim_lol:


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dang!... Pants!... That's what I forgot!


Having just arrived downstairs wondering why I could see my socks, I spit coffee through my nose at this.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "...a pocket for the other mouse gun!" :anim_lol:


LOL! That was a good one!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I usually got my Ruger LC9 in my cargo pocket.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wear "cargo pants" almost all of the time.
I find that keeping a pistol in one of the cargo pockets does not work for me, because it's a long reach (unless I'm sitting down), and because I have to undo the pocket's fastening.

Instead, I have kept all my pocket stuff in the pants's cargo pockets, and my pistol in the "normal" upper-right-side pants pocket. (Yes, in an emergency I can get it with my left hand.)


(Now it's a moot issue for me: I have reverted to a belt holster for my Colt's "Pocket" Hammerless.)


----------

